
Bad at whiteboard puzzles? You can still get a programming job - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/07/29/getting-a-job-without-whiteboard-puzzles/
======
mabynogy
Coopting is the best alternative to any recruitment process. Best hiring are
made like that. The cost is minimal. I know a bunch of people I can recommend.
Just ask me (people in C++,JS,Go,CL and Python).

